# Nurse in Abu Dhabi



## lexybelle

Apologies for yet another can i live of this enquiry.....
I've just been offered a specialist nurse position in Abu Dhabi, very exciting professionally, I do love a challenge.

However While I know what i'm getting into at work it's the other aspects of life I'm worried about.

How easy is it to build up a social network? i'm pretty friendly and have never struggled anywhere else.

And importantly will the money work out. Single female, no children
Package:
Salary- 12500 AED/month
Accomodation- nonshared apartment provided, central location, taxes, water electricity paid by hospital. Or 100000AED/yr +400AED/month for utilities.
Transport - 500AED/month
Education- offered but not applicable
return flights to europe one per year
30 working days A/L (shift work so long days)
Health insurance included

I don't drive so no car costs, No children, no pets, I like an occasional night out, but not lots.
I'll need TV Phone and internet access. 
Everything i've read so far and based on my outgoings here i should manage to live ok and save somethng every month. 
I've visited and seen the type of accomodation- pretty nice.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you are not a drinker, you will be fine. 

If you want to go to dubai or a trip somewhere, renting a car for a day will be a good option. You can find a day rental for like a hundred dirhams. 

As long as you are not a big drinker/parties, you will be fine on 12,500dir a month and be able to save. 

I would also suggest going and reading on the dubai thread the sticky that gives info on costs of things in the uae. 

I am curious what specialist nursing job you do. Seems an entry level salary for a general RN nursing in any western country equivalent position. Most people get at least 1/3 more then what they were getting in the usa excluding the accom/trans/med/flights/etc. But then from what I have heard, the market is pretty flooded with sub asian individuals who will unfortunatly take much lower salaries  

Good luck.


----------



## haval

hi, 
i think that this is a good offer for your case and u r welcome to Alain to visit my area which is very fantastic and lovely whenever u have time to come , if u need help plz text me.
good luck


----------



## cats26

Hi There

I am also a nurse, I've been offered a post in Abu Dhabi but still waiting for the official offer with salary etc. I would be very happy with the package you are receiving!

How are you getting on, any closer to heading out there?


----------



## 4drsupra

with your lifestyle I would say you will do great...save lots of money and get along fine...biggest challenge i see would be simply adjusting to your peers at work...I personally found people working here either extremely smart or extremely clueless(I am just trying to be as politically correct as I can)...


----------



## veelee

*Good luck*

Hi,
I'm looking to work in AD as a nurse and am currently working with an agency to find my desired job. What speciality will you be working in and at which hospital? Good Luck!!


----------



## lexybelle

veelee said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to work in AD as a nurse and am currently working with an agency to find my desired job. What speciality will you be working in and at which hospital? Good Luck!!


I'm going to be working in NICU.


----------



## lexybelle

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are not a drinker, you will be fine.
> 
> 
> I am curious what specialist nursing job you do. Seems an entry level salary for a general RN nursing in any western country equivalent position. Most people get at least 1/3 more then what they were getting in the usa excluding the accom/trans/med/flights/etc. But then from what I have heard, the market is pretty flooded with sub asian individuals who will unfortunatly take much lower salaries
> 
> Good luck.



Hi
I work in NICU and am qualified in speciality rather than an advanced practioner, so it's not actually any different on the UK payscale to others working in a general ward. Maybe a difference in UK and US terminolgy.


----------



## cats26

Hi Lexy

I have finally received my offer through. The salary is less than yours (expected) but the housing allowance in substantially less, no way could even afford a studio flat with what they have offered. I'm waiting to speak to the agency on the phone.

I still want to go though!


----------



## veelee

What hospital will you be based in out there, and when do you go? I bet it's all rather exciting at the moment (and nerve wracking i'm sure).


----------



## veelee

Hi cat,
What post have you been offered and in which hospital?


----------



## cats26

veelee said:


> What hospital will you be based in out there, and when do you go? I bet it's all rather exciting at the moment (and nerve wracking i'm sure).



HI its at the SKMC, probably not for a few months yet while all the paperwork gets sorted.


----------



## veelee

Well done cat. What ward & speciality will you be based in?


----------



## jamie_rn

Hey there. I'm also a NICU nurse lookin to travel abroad to Dubai from USA.....was wondering what agency you used? Did you have to take any kind of exams Or does your RN license transfer to UAE? What countries are all of you coming from?


----------



## sheluk

Hi lexy,
you will be fine with that offer, especially because your accomodation and bills are paid for. you will be able to save once you have adjusted to the life still, nurses, flight crew etc all get discount in every bar, club and ladies night is practically everynight so free drinks(and you will need a drink now and then)
taxis are cheap and you get an allowance for that. what hospital are you at. and have you got your haad license yet!? that takes a while for them to sort out. if your at SKMC your accomodation will be on the corniche. its ok there, if not alittle like student halls. but thats what IKEA is for.....and theres one on yas island.

any problems or queries, feel free to contact me. good luck.


----------



## lilly white

hi lexybelle.

hope by now u r well settled at abu dhabi...need some advice 

i work as a picu nurse in ireland with 12 yrs exp. which r the best hospitals to apply and how much pay i can expect. how much it will costing for a family of 4 . 2 kids school going? pls advice...




lexybelle said:


> Apologies for yet another can i live of this enquiry.....
> I've just been offered a specialist nurse position in Abu Dhabi, very exciting professionally, I do love a challenge.
> 
> However While I know what i'm getting into at work it's the other aspects of life I'm worried about.
> 
> How easy is it to build up a social network? i'm pretty friendly and have never struggled anywhere else.
> 
> And importantly will the money work out. Single female, no children
> Package:
> Salary- 12500 AED/month
> Accomodation- nonshared apartment provided, central location, taxes, water electricity paid by hospital. Or 100000AED/yr +400AED/month for utilities.
> Transport - 500AED/month
> Education- offered but not applicable
> return flights to europe one per year
> 30 working days A/L (shift work so long days)
> Health insurance included
> 
> I don't drive so no car costs, No children, no pets, I like an occasional night out, but not lots.
> I'll need TV Phone and internet access.
> Everything i've read so far and based on my outgoings here i should manage to live ok and save somethng every month.
> I've visited and seen the type of accomodation- pretty nice.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## vicki33

Does anyone work at SKMC?


----------



## gemmapia

Hi Lexybelle,

My names Gemma I am currently nursing in london and looking to move to abudabi within the next 8 months please god. 
I am looking and looking for recruitment agents/agencies to get a job over there but having no joy....have you any tips?? or suggestions??

also i have maybe 5 or 6 friends working out there at the moment, all of who are teachers, and they are having the time of their lives. they say the lifestyle is amazing, always something to d and that Abu dhabi is more westernised than other countries in middle east. 
so socially you should have no problem at all!


----------



## Rafablanco

Hi, Lexibele and everybody else in the forum.
I am an anaesthetist from Kings's College in London moving to Abu Dhabi in June and also concerned because I am single and it worries me how my social life will be once there. Does anybody know about any groups or social venues that I can join?

Thanks to everybody!


----------



## gsanani

Rafablanco said:


> Hi, Lexibele and everybody else in the forum.
> I am an anaesthetist from Kings's College in London moving to Abu Dhabi in June and also concerned because I am single and it worries me how my social life will be once there. Does anybody know about any groups or social venues that I can join?
> 
> Thanks to everybody!


Just curious. Do you mean nurse Anesthesist or MD anesthesiologist? I have an OBGYN friend moving to AD in April from US


----------



## Rafablanco

Consultant anaesthetist, therefore MD


----------



## gsanani

As said on the other thread I have a OB/GYN friend from Philadelphia Joining corniche hospital in April. If you'd like to connect with him I will be happy to pass ion the msg


----------



## Rafablanco

That would be cool!


R


----------



## chelseababe

*Nurse Manager Abu Dhabi Cleveland Clinic Hospital*

Hi Guys

I have had a read of the forum but there isnt anything posted in relation to the Cleveland clinic hospital AD. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the Cleveland clinic hospital in AD, which is due to open next yr. Has anyone had any job offers and packages through? I have an interview for a nurse manager position with them in 2 weeks but the agency can not tell me what the average package would be. I have 15 years experiences, working as a senior manager for the past 6 years in a London Hospital. I would be going with my husband and two kids. Can anyone give me an idea of current AD nurse manager packages?

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Stephen

chelseababe said:


> Hi Guys
> current AD nurse manager packages?
> Thanks


That's too professional. I assume maybe only your boss or people running that hospital can answer you this question.


----------



## dxbexpatauh

Cleveland is already in AD since many years. It is khalifa hospital.


----------



## busybee2

cleveland hospital runs skmc and has done for a while, but they are opening a new one on reem island etc.


----------



## Final Destination

Hello to all from Down Under! Im new to this forum and looking forward to gaining friends and information .?


----------



## Final Destination

Any nurses here from UK or Australia thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi?


----------



## Mph2008

Im also new here. Yap Im planning to move to abudhabi but the tegistration for abu dhabi is taking such a long time!


----------



## Mph2008

chelseababe said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have had a read of the forum but there isnt anything posted in relation to the Cleveland clinic hospital AD. I was wondering if anyone knows anything about the Cleveland clinic hospital in AD, which is due to open next yr. Has anyone had any job offers and packages through? I have an interview for a nurse manager position with them in 2 weeks but the agency can not tell me what the average package would be. I have 15 years experiences, working as a senior manager for the past 6 years in a London Hospital. I would be going with my husband and two kids. Can anyone give me an idea of current AD nurse manager packages?
> 
> Thanks


Hi im also moving to abu dhabi and had signed the contract last oct 2014. But my HAAD has been taking for so ling to process. Just wondering how long does it usually takes to get my registration? Im already exempted to HAAD exam and hoping it will process quickly! But im still waiting!


----------



## Final Destination

Ive just been informed that CCAD is happy to offer me a position in their ICU. Im awaiting a formal job offer and take it from there.


----------



## Final Destination

Just submitted paperworks with CCAD to get final offer. I hope its a good one that I cant refuse?


----------



## NiamhyNoo

Hi all, I am an Irish paediatric nurse, currently working in London, looking to move to Abu Dhabi in the next 6 months. I have not applied for any positions yet. I am wondering how people are finding the cultural differences in nursing out there. Maybe I have the wrong perceptions but how are nurses treated?(by patients and families) what is accommodation like for nurses? What hospital are the best to apply for? And how are thing form a social perspective? any advice, tips and help would be greatly appreciated as you can probably tell I am a little clueless about the whole thing! N


----------



## lyndsey

hi

yes I am seriously considering applying for an RN job in abu dhabi, I currently live in the UK.


----------



## Final Destination

I have received my offer with CCAD for RN12. Are you happy with your offer guys? Its not much different to what Im getting here in Oz so Im contemplating specially so I will be leaving my family behind. Was just wondering if its worth it or have any of you renegotiated your offer?


----------



## Final Destination

I moved to Oz from UK. If youre moving to Abu Dhabi from there its worth it financially. Youll be earningx 2. If youre coming from Oz, its something to think about


----------



## rosemary01

lexybelle said:


> Apologies for yet another can i live of this enquiry.....
> I've just been offered a specialist nurse position in Abu Dhabi, very exciting professionally, I do love a challenge.
> 
> However While I know what i'm getting into at work it's the other aspects of life I'm worried about.
> 
> How easy is it to build up a social network? i'm pretty friendly and have never struggled anywhere else.
> 
> And importantly will the money work out. Single female, no children
> Package:
> Salary- 12500 AED/month
> Accomodation- nonshared apartment provided, central location, taxes, water electricity paid by hospital. Or 100000AED/yr +400AED/month for utilities.
> Transport - 500AED/month
> Education- offered but not applicable
> return flights to europe one per year
> 30 working days A/L (shift work so long days)
> Health insurance included
> 
> I don't drive so no car costs, No children, no pets, I like an occasional night out, but not lots.
> I'll need TV Phone and internet access.
> Everything i've read so far and based on my outgoings here i should manage to live ok and save somethng every month.
> I've visited and seen the type of accomodation- pretty nice.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.





Hi lexy,
I am a nurse working in Northern Ireland. I am looking to move to abu dhabi. Can you please tell me what way can I get started.
Many thanks in advance.
Rose.


----------



## rosemary01

cats26 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am also a nurse, I've been offered a post in Abu Dhabi but still waiting for the official offer with salary etc. I would be very happy with the package you are receiving!
> 
> How are you getting on, any closer to heading out there?


Hi , 
I am looking to move to AD . Can you please tell me from which agency you applied?
Rosemary


----------



## rosemary01

Hi I am working as a nurse in Northern Ireland. I am looking to move to AD. Can you pls tell me from which agency you applied?
Rose


----------



## rosemary01

Hi,
Can anyone tell me which is the best agency to apply for nursing jobs in UAE? I am currently working as a nurse in UK.
Many thanks.
Rose


----------



## Mph2008

Try CCM recruitment.


rosemary01 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me which is the best agency to apply for nursing jobs in UAE? I am currently working as a nurse in UK.
> Many thanks.
> Rose


----------



## mikomiko

Hi! do they accept male nicu nurse in abu dhabi? TIA


----------



## Mph2008

That Im not sure you should call them, they have a UK, Ireland, Phone number. Or email them your CV through their website.


mikomiko said:


> Hi! do they accept male nicu nurse in abu dhabi? TIA


----------



## rosemary01

cats26 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am also a nurse, I've been offered a post in Abu Dhabi but still waiting for the official offer with salary etc. I would be very happy with the package you are receiving!
> 
> How are you getting on, any closer to heading out there?


Hi there, 
I just saw your post. I am working in Northern Ireland as a nurse, looking to move to abu dhabi. I don't know how to get started. Can you please share.....
Cheers
Hannah


----------



## Stevesolar

rosemary01 said:


> Hi there,
> I just saw your post. I am working in Northern Ireland as a nurse, looking to move to abu dhabi. I don't know how to get started. Can you please share.....
> Cheers
> Hannah


Hi,
Go on the Seha website - http://www.seha.ae/seha/en/Pages/Home.aspx
Look at the list of hospitals (it has their website details) - HospitalInfo
Go to each hospitals website
Click on "careers" section
Follow the instructions (normally has list of jobs and most have email address for HR department).
Apply for jobs!
It is not really that difficult!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## rosemary01

Thanks steve.


----------



## mamonjr.lope

Good day Sir and Madams,

I am Mr. Lope Mamon an applicant in anaesthesia technician at Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi. I would like to ask for any help to update my application. This is my story...

I was interviewed during the visit of Cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi team in the Philippines that was last February 19, 2015. The interview went great and at the end they told me that they will verify my qualifications. It’s been 4 months since my interview I tried to contact Cirrus Global Incorporated which is the recruitment agency in the Philippines but they too had no updates about my application. I hope you can help me about this concern. Thank you so much for your time.

Best Regards,


----------



## Mph2008

Usually after an interview, if they want you they would have given you an offer letter. Once you sign the offer letter thats when they verify your qualifications! They would not ask for any requirments knowing you havent given an offer letter yet. You should ask your agency whether you have a job with cleveland or whether you have pass the interview. Usually an offer letter does not takes 4 months. Im also going to cleveland as a nurse. It took me 2 weeks to get an offer letter from cleveland after my phone interview.
Give your agency a call and ask them to be honest with you rather than making you wait!


mamonjr.lope said:


> Good day Sir and Madams,
> 
> I am Mr. Lope Mamon an applicant in anaesthesia technician at Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi. I would like to ask for any help to update my application. This is my story...
> 
> I was interviewed during the visit of Cleveland clinic Abu Dhabi team in the Philippines that was last February 19, 2015. The interview went great and at the end they told me that they will verify my qualifications. It?s been 4 months since my interview I tried to contact Cirrus Global Incorporated which is the recruitment agency in the Philippines but they too had no updates about my application. I hope you can help me about this concern. Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> Best Regards,


----------



## mamonjr.lope

Mph2008 said:


> Usually after an interview, if they want you they would have given you an offer letter. Once you sign the offer letter thats when they verify your qualifications! They would not ask for any requirments knowing you havent given an offer letter yet. You should ask your agency whether you have a job with cleveland or whether you have pass the interview. Usually an offer letter does not takes 4 months. Im also going to cleveland as a nurse. It took me 2 weeks to get an offer letter from cleveland after my phone interview.
> Give your agency a call and ask them to be honest with you rather than making you wait!


hi, thanks for the reply. What they told me is they will need to verify my qualifications based on HAAD PQR and they asked for my documents. I sent it last March. But still no formal letter.


----------



## Mph2008

Everyone has to go through dataflow first they the one who verify the documents not HAAD! Dataflow verify stuff and usually takes 1month to finish and everyone can access dataflow too, you can see your documents etc. they usually gives you a password etc to access dataflow. I think you should clarify with your agency, it seems very shady that they have no idea on whats happening! So the steps consists of interview, signing of the contract, handing in all the required documents, dataflow, HAAD, visa. No exemption everyone goes to the same steps! Dataflow takes at least a month, haad takes at least 3-6 months. I just did mine few months ago.thats for the nurses not sure about other professionals


mamonjr.lope said:


> Mph2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually after an interview, if they want you they would have given you an offer letter. Once you sign the offer letter thats when they verify your qualifications! They would not ask for any requirments knowing you havent given an offer letter yet. You should ask your agency whether you have a job with cleveland or whether you have pass the interview. Usually an offer letter does not takes 4 months. Im also going to cleveland as a nurse. It took me 2 weeks to get an offer letter from cleveland after my phone interview.
> Give your agency a call and ask them to be honest with you rather than making you wait!
> 
> 
> 
> hi, thanks for the reply. What they told me is they will need to verify my qualifications based on HAAD PQR and they asked for my documents. I sent it last March. But still no formal letter.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mph2008

Or give cleveland clinic HR an email. They have the email on their websites and they always reply. Goodluck hope alls well with the process


----------

